# Underwater Mine Tank Decorations



## sonardesigns1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am pretty new to the site and I don't want to start things out by selling stuff but I am so excited about my cool creation than i am interested in making any money. I think you will love these floating underwater mines for fish tanks. I have an etsy shop where I sell them.

Fish Tank Decoration Floating Aquarium Mine by SonarDesigns1

My tank is pictured on the site check it out. It's awesome how they move with the flow of the water too. I would like to hear what you think of my creation.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

i never put non natural decorations in my tank, these on the other hand might make me reconsider.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG I just had a serious LOZ majoras mask flashback haha!Those are really neat!


----------



## sonardesigns1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I totally agree with you. I typically can't stand fake aquarium stuff in my tanks but I had to make this exception.


----------



## KradSon (Apr 14, 2012)

That's pretty cool. I may have to make some small ones for my tank now. Really awesome.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

nifty and creative!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

very nice... dang i might actually have to build a model war ship and get some of these to put around it as tank decorations


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

these are pretty sweet, I might have to invest in a few when I start my 10g


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

These are very neat, what are they made out of? These would go perfect in my 40g


----------



## sonardesigns1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I made a mold and cast them out of epoxy resin. My tank(the one pictures) is 40 gal. too so i know they will look good in your tank


----------

